# Block Island



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, I guess it's almost as close to MOntauk as Pt. Judith, lol... anybody have any experience fishing the Block in September? My wife and I got married out at the South East Light in 1998 and we're heading back out for a few days during the week of 9-13-- and *she* suggested I bring my gear to fish, which is why I married her!

Anyway, having read about fishing Block but never having done it-- anybody have any suggestions? I'm guessing that it's the East side that produces best rather than the Crescent Beach area? I can't recall seeing nay tackle shops out there... are there any?

Thanks!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Rugger!

I found Oceans and Ponds but it looks like they don't believe in using bait! Maybe a trip to a seafood store....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

try this link for Block Island info
http://www.bifishworks.com/


----------

